# BFN for me.



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

feeling pretty down today.  was on a half day at work, only to come home to go to the loo and see that my AF has arrived, after days of it messing around.

i was so sure that the spotting was a good sign and any thing that was slighty different i was convinced it meant that i was getting a bfp.

i was going to test sat am but now there is no need.  

i am fed up with my life at the moment being  totally taken over by ttc.  its on my mind 24hrs a day,and it s just so hard not to let it take over.

i dont know how im going to go to work tomorrow and be pretend that all is ok and im happy.

Bendy.


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Bendy

Have sent you a PM

So sorry sweety

Charley xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Bendybird

Sending you a hug   

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Bendy

I am so truly sorry honey.  

Big hugs and love to you

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Bendy,

So sorry to hear your bad news.

Hugs  

Christine xxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks everyone for your  great support that you have given me in the last few days.Im feeling alittle better today and more positive for the future. 

 

Bendy.x


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hi Bendybird

Sorry this had to happen to you.

We were going through the same thing at the same time and now we've both got BFNs. Horrid hey! I was supposed to test yesterday but AF came on Wed after lots of spotting since 7 days post ovulation. 

Hope you are able to get more tx soon.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Bendy and Bluechirpy

So sorry to hear both of your news - you were both on a similar timescale to me. i tested with a BFN yesterday as well. Feeling pretty devastated but remaining positive about having another go next year. I was meant to be back at work tomorrow but am going to delay it by a couple of days as i don't think that they need me there bursting into tears all the time.....

You both look after yourselves and indulge in some alcohol and caffeine and all those other things that have be forbidden.

LOL and big hugs     
Catey xxx


----------



## rachy (May 9, 2005)

with you totally. Meant to be testing yesterday but AF came sunday and spoilt all that. Was really positive and hopeful this time but now feel totally down. just feel like my life is on hold until i get pg.
better luck next time i hope for us both!
LOL Rachyx


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi 

Really sorry to hear your news  

Take care Love and BIG  

Liz


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Bendybird

Just saw this and recognised your name.  I just wanted to say sorry  

Take Care 

Yodaxx


----------

